# The Tick



## ZachWZ (Nov 13, 2001)

*the Tick has come*

I loved the live action tick premere.   the show just went like the cartoon and the comic. i think it is due that the Tick's creator Ben edmund was on all the projects.

I still can't beleive how they were able to capture the Tick damaging rooftops by running atop them. the only problem i had is that some sex talk was needlessy added. I guess it is because fox has an image to keep. i will enjoy the other episodes for the next 6 weeks when fox cancels it without giving it a chance.

ZachWZ 
 PS.  
Show is on thrusdays at 8:30 Pm ET on fox network in the USA.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks ZachWZ for the heads up..perhaps if you start a write in to save the show campaine you might get somewhere.  Does the Tick have a Web?  Taking to the Webmater would be a good place to start to get the campaine  going!


----------



## ZachWZ (Dec 5, 2001)

*the Tick returns*

After being off the air for 2 weeks the live action Tick show returns.  The conscienes arounf the net is that the show needs inprovment.  But, it is enjoyable.  

dec. 5 9:30PM Fox EST
Tick and Aruthur meet a pair of dysfuntional superheros.
dec.6 8:30PM Fox EST
The ticks friends try to find out who he is when he needs a super hero's license.
Dec.13 8:30PM Fox EST
Arthur dates an old high school sweethart and explains dating to the Tick.

ZachWZ


----------



## buks (Dec 5, 2001)

whats the tick :errrr:


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

The reason Im reviving this thread is even though the original series is long gone . there is is  new New Tick tv series.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 28, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The reason Im reviving this thread is even though the original series is long gone . there is is  new New Tick tv series.



I'm glad to hear that; I was a big fan of the original Tick (and his sidekick, Arthur) -- but is this the same Tick, or has he been revamped?

(I still have, and cherish, my "Tick" tie.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

2DaveWixon said:


> I'm glad to hear that; I was a big fan of the original Tick (and his sidekick, Arthur) -- but is this the same Tick, or has he been revamped?
> 
> (I still have, and cherish, my "Tick" tie.)



I loved that show and the Cartoon as well. Hilarious stuff.


----------

